# French composer, 40 today!



## cacophonix (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello,

First of all, please excuse my weak English.
I come from time to time to this forum since a few years now and registered an account in 2010. I am very interested in new technology applied to music, that's why I enjoy read what you guys talk about 

Today is my 40th birthday, so I thought it was a good opportunity to finally present myself (before being too old!) 0oD 

I am a French composer who mainly compose concert music (for orchestra, choir, chamber an solo) and sometimes for the medias.

You can listen to some of my work on my two websites (one for concert music, the other for media music, very different topics) and download my first free score (I decided publishers, even big ones, are not good in some cases!)

http://alexandreBeneteau.net and http://music-camp.net

Regards,

Alexandre.


----------



## IvanP (Mar 14, 2013)

Excellent travail, Alexandre!

Et joyeux anniversaire


----------



## Frédéric P (Mar 14, 2013)

Je suis allé faire un tour sur ton site aprés ton annonce d'anniversaire!!

Bravo et bon anniversaire

Fred


----------



## cacophonix (Mar 14, 2013)

Merci à vous deux :D


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 14, 2013)

Bon anniversaire! :D


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday! I turned 40 yesterday myself, so I feel qualified to tell you - you're NOT "too old" 

Have a good one!


----------

